#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  Oxford English for Careers_Oil and Gas 1

## f81aa

Hi:

A new, up-to-date course where students learn the English they need for a career in Oil and Gas. Oxford English for Careers is a series which prepares pre-work students for starting their career. Everything in each Student Book is vocation specific, which means students get the language, information, and skills they need to help them get a job in their chosen career.

The download link is: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



RegardsSee More: Oxford English for Careers_Oil and Gas 1

----------


## sattarshnait

Dear f81aa please upload the file on another sile other than depositefile cause it cannot be downloaded.
Regards,

----------


## acier58

> Dear f81aa please upload the file on another sile other than depositefile cause it cannot be downloaded.
> Regards,



I've re-uploaded on another site the file shared by "f81aa".
Find the new link below.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## f81aa

Hi sattarshnait:

Please try this link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## f81aa

I was not aware of acier58s post.

acier58, thank you.

Regards

----------


## libiner

hwo about other part of this series

----------


## f81aa

Part 1 is the only one I have so far.

Regards

----------


## acier58

> hwo about other part of this series




**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Try these links:


Uploaded
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Depositfiles
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Turbobit
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Bitshare
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Regards

----------


## acier58

*Oxford English for careers_Oil and Gas 1_Student's Book and Audio*


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Book*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Audio*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear all, Thanks for the wonderful share

----------


## f81aa

acier58:

Thanks for your posts 8 and 9.

Regards

----------


## nguyentb

The links of the second part is dead. Plz re-check these links. Thanks so much in advance. 

Regards

----------


## acier58

> The links of the second part is dead. Plz re-check these links. Thanks so much in advance. 
> 
> Regards




Turbobit

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]        Part 1


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]       Part 2

These links are still available.See More: Oxford English for Careers_Oil and Gas 1

----------


## lesituyendaukhik55

Thanks f81aa , acier58 !

----------


## mesozoic

Can some share the "Oxford English for careers_Oil and Gas 1_Student's Book and Audio"again on  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] you very much!

----------


## f81aa

Hi mesozoic:

Here you go: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## TRONALD2010

Thanks acier58!!

----------


## ali-pet-eng

pls someone share this file on 4shared or rapidshare because of filtering. i really need them. thanx

----------

